# Stowaway!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tip: When photographing models, first check for stowaways:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Stowaway? I only see the a member of the maintenance crew.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

If it gets in the cockpit you are going to need a hellacious fly swatter!


----------

